# Präzise und homogene Erwärmung mit flexiblem erwärmenden Material



## lhirsch (2. November 2017)

Hallo,

 

ich stehe schon seit einigen Tagen vor einer Herausforderung und zerbreche mir den Kopf darüber.

 

Steht vielleicht jemand vor einer ähnlichen Problemsituation, in der er wie ich eine homogene und punktgenaue Erwärmung benötigt und herkömmliche wärmende Materialien zu unflexibel sind? Also so wie ich ein formbares erwärmbares Material benötigt, was am besten leicht zu transportieren ist (muss aber nicht zwingend sein)?

 

Habt ihr vielleicht so eine ähnliche Problemsituation in eurem Job oder Hobby und wie löst ihr es am besten?

 

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Aun (2. November 2017)

du hast deine antowrten doch schon in https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=268090 erhalten.
im buffedforum wird dir da weniger geholfen werden können.

ansonsten fallen mir für die in der frage gestellten anforderungen nur noch infrarotstrahler ein. ohne nähere angaben, was für material du nutzen willst bzw wofür (man muss sich auch ein bild von der situation bilden) ist es schwer. siehe bootsthread: heißluftföhn und schrumpfschlauch


----------



## lhirsch (2. November 2017)

du hast deine antowrten doch schon in https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=268090 erhalten.
im buffedforum wird dir da weniger geholfen werden können.

ansonsten fallen mir für die in der frage gestellten anforderungen nur noch infrarotstrahler ein. ohne nähere angaben, was für material du nutzen willst bzw wofür (man muss sich auch ein bild von der situation bilden) ist es schwer. siehe bootsthread: heißluftföhn und schrumpfschlauch 

 

Hallo,

 

du bist aber sehr aufmerksam. Ja, da habe ich schon sehr hilfreiche Antworten bekommen. Das buffed-Forum ist aber ein Geheimtipp, der sich schon bei einer anderen Fragen von mir bewiesen hat.

 

Kennst du vielleicht noch Problemsituationen in deinem Umfeld, Beruf oder bei einem Hobby, wo du eine gleichmäßige, homogene Temperatur benötigst, um diverse Gegenstände zu erwärmen?


----------



## Aun (2. November 2017)

Das buffed-Forum ist aber ein Geheimtipp, der sich schon bei einer anderen Fragen von mir bewiesen hat.
 

 

das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, wenn man sich gestern registriert hat. das schreit nach inkompetenz oder bot.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2017)

Riecht eher nach einem Marktforschungsgedöns.

PS: ThermaCare. Hilft bei Rücken.


----------



## lhirsch (3. November 2017)

das bezweifle ich mal ganz stark, wenn man sich gestern registriert hat. das schreit nach inkompetenz oder bot.

 

Hallo, der User Schrottinator hat mir bei einer anderen Fragen eine hilfreiche Antwort gegeben.


----------



## lhirsch (3. November 2017)

Riecht eher nach einem Marktforschungsgedöns.

PS: ThermaCare. Hilft bei Rücken.

 

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort.

 

Keine Sorge, ich arbeite nicht für die Marktforschung.


----------

